# Mirdif Flight Path



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know of a map that shows the approximate flight paths and the streets that are affected? I am looking at a place near the Emirates British Nursery and trying to work out whether it would be badly affected by noise given it's quite far from the airport but still on a direct line from it.

If there are any Mirdif locals on here, then their advice would be much appreciated too!

Thanks.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

If you can track down a pilot friend they maybe able to give you copies of the arrival an departure plates for DBX, which in turn may help to see the approximate areas affected. You may also find contacting DXB airport directly more easy and straightforward as they monitor this sort of information for regulatory reasons. I live almost on the perimeter fence of Abu Dhabi airport and to be honest modern jets and double glazing mean the only disturbance i ever suffer is from the occasional antanov and even then its minor. Probably just easiest to avoid anything along the runway's extended centre lines where the aircraft will be flying in the most noisy configurations.


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Go here....

This is the arrival/departure info...

http://www.virtualfs.comlu.com/cartas/OMDB-Dubai.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

I replied to your PM so check it out.......If you live on the side of Mirdif past uptown (47 street up to 71 street) you shouldn't have a problem with noise. The only time I hear the planes are around 2am and it is very subtle, I have to be awake already to hear. It does not wake me up!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

neilrock said:


> Go here....
> 
> This is the arrival/departure info...
> 
> ...


Neilrock, great Jeppesen stuff, but other then in FlightSimulator I can't see how the charts can help in real life.

@PM101, easiest way to figure it out is to use google earth or google maps, draw a straight line on top of Dubai Airport runway and extend it south all over Mirdiff.


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Helios... In my experience, they are as near as damn it to the real world ones...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

The ILS approaches are 30R and 30L so if looking at a villa if you have a compass do not get anything near 300o otherwise you will be underneath ( literally) 

The normal flight path for arrivals is north west bound from Sharjah and over Al Warqa

Departures unless otherwise stated are straight out to the Arabian gulf so its just arrivals that come over Mirdiff.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

marc said:


> The ILS approaches are 30R and 30L so if looking at a villa if you have a compass do not get anything near 300o otherwise you will be underneath ( literally)
> 
> The normal flight path for arrivals is north west bound from Sharjah and over Al Warqa
> 
> Departures unless otherwise stated are straight out to the Arabian gulf so its just arrivals that come over Mirdiff.


marc, depending on the wind direction, ATC can implement arrival procedures on 12 L/R and departures from 30 L/R.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes true, I have arrived on 12L/R numerous times.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It`s a bit more complex than just the wind, we always try to favour 30 even in a tail wind as the departure procedures mean we can move a lot more traffic in that direction.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

30 wind direction or speed (kts)  ?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Finally a thread that is interesting!! 

by 30 he means the runway heading.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, sorry, we try to favour runway 30 as we can launch departures regardless of inbounds in that direction. In the rwy 12 direction unless we use an intermediate departure point we have to have departures rolling before an inbound gets to 2 miles which with 4 or 5 mile gaps in inbounds can get a bit tight. So if someone is cleared for take off and doesnt roll within 15 seconds of the clearance it can make for an entertaining day at work.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

OK, but what is the limit of tail wind strenght to switch to RWY12 ?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

In theory 10 knots, but we if we are in the middle of an inbound rush we won`t change until we start to have go arounds as the resultant delays from holding aircraft to make the change can really back things up.
Also we have to consider flow restrictions that effect our outbounds, if we have already asigned slots for departure a rwy change could really spoil those guys day.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Felixtoo2, very interesting info.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

pprune on expat forum!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

yes, blurring the edges a bit lol!!


----------

